# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Wild Mushrooms?

## RimfireNZ

Hey guys,
The missus was wandering the farm and started picking a bunch of mushrooms. Has anyone had experience picking mushrooms and knowing if they're edible or not?

I love mushrooms but I don't fancy eating something that might kill me or make me very sick  :Psmiley: 







There's heaps more out there but these are the two or three main species we can see.

----------


## Gibo

Only ones i know of that are edible arnt featured there sorry.

----------


## BRADS

Yum yum yum eat them up :Have A Nice Day: 
Those black ones are just older.
I hope we get some if it ever rains...

----------


## RimfireNZ

> Yum yum yum eat them up
> Those black ones are just older.
> I hope we get some if it ever rains...


You still not getting any rain Brads? It's been pissing down up in Auckland. Everything's gone green again.

I'm not gonna tuck into them just yet until a few more people confirm.

----------


## Wirehunt

> Hey guys,
> The missus was wandering the farm and started picking a bunch of mushrooms. Has anyone had experience picking mushrooms and knowing if they're edible or not?
> 
> I love mushrooms but I don't fancy eating something that might kill me or make me very sick 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are a wanker.

----------


## BRADS

We've had 20ml it's kinda of green but still dry as. :Sad: Butter in a pan bit of back steak and those will be sweet :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Wirehunt

You fools fell for it.  He's already gusted them.

\If he hasn't he must be bending over for the bull, so is pre-occupied.

----------


## RimfireNZ

> We've had 20ml it's kinda of green but still dry as.Butter in a pan bit of back steak and those will be sweet


Well if I don't post on the forum anymore... you know what happened. :Psmiley:

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Well if I don't post on the forum anymore... you know what happened.


Don't despair mate, it was nice knowing ya  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## RimfireNZ

> You fools fell for it.  He's already gusted them.
> 
> \If he hasn't he must be bending over for the bull, so is pre-occupied.


Huh? I don't know what you're on about Wirehunt.
I'm genuinely just after a bit of info. I grew up being told not to just eat mushrooms out of the ground because they might be poisonous. I got no idea which is which.

----------


## Splash

my understanding is as long as they are brown on the underside they are sweet, I have been pigging out on them for the last week

----------


## Gibo

Well i know for a fact you wont be howling at the moon and circling the house in the nude after those ones!!!

----------


## RimfireNZ

> my understanding is as long as they are brown on the underside they are sweet, I have been pigging out on them for the last week


Ah ok. I asked some of the guys on a US based forum I'm on too as I know a bunch of those guys do it every year, but they don't look like our mushrooms (they were a bit orange).

Some of these have a pink underside, but they just look like smaller ones of the bigger brown variety. Baby ones.

----------


## Maca49

I only see one not and thats" enough"

----------


## Maca49

> Ah ok. I asked some of the guys on a US based forum I'm on too as I know a bunch of those guys do it every year, but they don't look like our mushrooms (they were a bit orange).
> 
> Some of these have a pink underside, but they just look like smaller ones of the bigger brown variety. Baby ones.


Ohhhh you haven't killed the baby ones? You cruel bastard

----------


## Splash

> Ah ok. I asked some of the guys on a US based forum I'm on too as I know a bunch of those guys do it every year, but they don't look like our mushrooms (they were a bit orange).
> 
> Some of these have a pink underside, but they just look like smaller ones of the bigger brown variety. Baby ones.


Your spot on the pink ones would be the same as the brown ones in a day if left. Enjoy them I would

----------


## Rushy

They are fine to eat.  Good common old garden variety mushroom. Not mush room in that bowwl Ha ha ha

----------


## Wirehunt

> Your spot on the pink ones would be the same as the brown ones in a day if left. Enjoy them I would


The big ones are horse mushies, can't remember the name of the small ones.....

----------


## Gibo

Ha ha good one Rushy !!!

----------


## Dundee

Go for it Rimfire if they havn't got a red roof papa smurf doesn't live under it :Grin:

----------


## Wirehunt

> Huh? I don't know what you're on about Wirehunt.
> I'm genuinely just after a bit of info. I grew up being told not to just eat mushrooms out of the ground because they might be poisonous. I got no idea which is which.



You're serious???   How old are you?  Most, correction, all kiwi kids I know have tried these by age 5.

----------


## Gibo

> You're serious???   How old are you?  Most, correction, all kiwi kids I know have tried these by age 5.


He's in Auckland bro ease up on him!!

----------


## RimfireNZ

> You're serious???   How old are you?  Most, correction, all kiwi kids I know have tried these by age 5.


I'm 25. I grew up in town mate. I've only been living on a farm the past few years. So yeah I don't have a country upbringing.

It's absolutely worth the 3 hours I spend in traffic every day.

----------


## Gapped axe

those are all good to eat

----------


## Wirehunt

> It's absolutely worth the 3 hours I spend in traffic every day.


Now your an ad for Tui.

 :Grin:

----------


## Bryan

Used to eat field mushrroms like that all the time on the farm. The old man used to send us out on missions with buckets when we were kids.

Actually had some from the farm last weekend that were the same as the ones in your pictures. Get stuck into them mate!

----------


## Nibblet

I'll come down and taste test them for you. I do expect to be walking on the ceiling though.

----------


## sako75

Slice em up and cook in a pot with lots of butter (been an Aucklander it is acceptable to sprinkle Paprika in them) When they start to soften add milk to cover them. Don't let the milk boil. When simmering, Put a couple of bit of bread in the toaster then mix cornflower with a bit of milk and add to mushrooms till thickened. Should be a nice grayish colour  :Have A Nice Day:  :Cool:

----------


## tui_man2

You will soon know if you found the magic shrooms  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## EeeBees

Rimfire, as the guys say, those are the real deal...and also, the dark frills are those which are older...be careful with the older ones as they can become populated with insects...I really only like to pick the buttons and those with pink frills...leave the dark ones to spore and make more for next year.

----------


## SiB

there was a 'guide to NZ mushrooms' handbook on bookshelves not so long ago - same series as nz birds, nz trees from memory. It was good.

pick them fresh is the major priority. Leave them to spore if they're obviously past it.

Plot where they're growing on your GPS they'll be there there next year too.

----------


## veitnamcam

I dont think I have had field mushrooms since I was a kid and we had the farm. :Sad: 

Myself and the two ugly blisters (older sisters) used to be sent up the ridge with a bag each and for about two weeks on a good year we would get a bag each everyday, but we would only pick mature ones.

Freezers plural full literally.

----------


## Ryan

If you eat any that make you see things please keep some aside for me  :Psmiley:

----------


## RimfireNZ

I fucken hope you guys were right about the mushrooms... since I just had some mushroom soup for tea.

To be safe I did look em up in a book from the library (mushrooms of the world or something like that) and they looked like common field mushrooms and the bigger ones were horse something mushrooms.



It tasted pretty damn good.

----------


## Gibo

Give them 20 mins to kick in!!

----------


## Rushy

Oh shit RimfireNZ you didn't did you.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Dundee

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooo saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa weeeeeeeeeeee seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiinngggg thhhhhhhhhhiiiinnnnnnnggggsssssssssssssss yyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeettttttttttttt :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## EeeBees

This is the Shaggy Inkcap...do not eat as some can be poisonous...

The young ones...



The old ones...

----------

